# BYU -vs- San Diego State



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.thedailyaztec.com/2011/02/de ... w-goes-on/

Game on.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Pulling for the Cougars, but extremely nervous.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am rooting for the Cougars, it would be awesome to see them beat SDSU at their home. Plus SDSU fans drive me nuts, they act like they are the best fans in the world, where have they been the rest of the seasons? Plus The Spectrum is clearly the toughest place to play and USU has the best fans, LOL.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's pretty funny stuff. :lol: I like crazy college sports fans. The Cougs definitely need Jimmer to get his shot back this Saturday. He's been a little off for a few games.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome.... I am thinking I'm going to find a place to watch this game, just for "The Show". :lol: Ute fans are classless right? Then I say at the Holy War game next year, Ute fans have nothing to lose by following SDSU's lead. I think it'd be hilarious!! Its college ball.... nothing is off limits, including your moms, just ask Max. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The only question I have is why they zero out the LDS religion, why don't they dress up like Catholic Priests when playing the Irish (maybe they haven't played the Irish). Why don't they harrass the methodists from SMU? Why not harrass the baptists of TCU? Just wondering.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Easy target is all it comes down too. I just say laugh it off, they are the ones that look stupid, or funny depending on who you talk too, LOL.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Let 'em have their fun. I don't see Catholics getting all upset at Halloween when every store in town has "naughty nun" and "sexy schoolgirl uniform" costumes. And to me, not a Catholic, I find those things incredibly offensive but my very good Catholic friends don't make a deal so whatever. It is what it is. 

Prove it on the court Cougars, just like in Provo and all is well, all is well.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Besides, nothing will shut up the student section more than Jimmer going off for 40 and Cougs getting a double digit win. Again.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Besides, nothing will shut up the student section more than Jimmer going off for 40 and Cougs getting a double digit win. Again.


Very true, I hope that is the case. Man this rooting for BYU thing is weird, I feel dirty. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, nothing will shut up the student section more than Jimmer going off for 40 and Cougs getting a double digit win. Again.
> ...


 Being an Aggie I understand the problem with pulling for BYU- Don't have a problem with them winning though just don't see that in the cards-


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

SDSU fans have sunk to a new low. Going after his religion was not enough so now they are going after Jimmer's girlfriend:

http://www.thedailyaztec.com/2011/02/by ... -fredette/

Still, in a way I feel grateful for these retards. Jimmer plays his best when he is angry and it doesn't get any lower or more personal than public sexual harassment of his girlfriend. I cant wait to watch him drop 50 on the Aztecs!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

A new low? Really, I didn't think that was that bad, in fact, I thought is was quite funny and clever. The part I didn't like is how they basically spammed her on facebook. Like you said I think it may backfire on them when Jimmer goes off.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't wait for the naysayers explanations of what just happened! How about it RR? Is BYU still just a one man team? Yeah right!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Like them or not, this a VERY good BYU team. If everyone steps up, what are the possibilities? What a great game and great all-around performance form BYU in a tough road game. Apparantley Jimmer can take the heat.-------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to BYU and their fans.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Jimmer is a lock for POY! Write it down.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Student section blasted candy towards Jimmer and he only had 25 points. Team stepped it up on this one. Hartsock, Abouo, and Emery make it happen. 

This SDSU team is talented. They are good sports. If BYU missed a few more threes the outcome would be different. Props to SDSU players and coaches--much classier than the "Show".


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done BYU and it was a team effort, I personally think Jimmer looked a little sloppy, but other players picked up the slack. They may have a very legitimate chance at a 1 seed in the tourney if they win out.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

From an Aggie fan, congratulations Cougars, you passed your big test. Now that BYU is a threat for a number 1 seed, be prepared for the national media blitz representing the power conferences saying they don't deserve it. Just wait and see.....


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations Cougs....they took control right from the start and maintained it. I don't think I've seen a game where they were more focused than today.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

After 5 hours of shoveling- I got to paint- turned on the radio to the Y game- even with listening to the Y announcer , who tends to get just a little excited- BYU impressed me- Jimmer was decent but the rest of the team is what impressed me- took a big step up------- congrats .


----------

